# Resize Tiff file



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi,

i have a ".tiff" file that is huge 310 mb, I scanned it on too high a resolution. I no longer have the source document.

How can I reduce the file to make it more manageable, this size is a killer on system resources. The file contains many pictures, is there a way to break them out into individual pictures (without doing it 1 at a time)...maybe into a Powerpoint presentation?


I downloaded Ifranview but I don't know how to get the file size reduced, I tried the resize on the Image menu, and chose 640x480 and it only reduced by 10 mb.

Just looking for a simple way if anyone has any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You can use the selection ability in Irfanview to select the individual parts of the image (click and drag), then copy (CTRL+C), open a new Irfanview window and then paste (CTRL+V).

Repeat.

Save the individual parts as seperate files.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

OK, I was trying to avoid that, but I guess that doing each image individually is the only option.

Thanks


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Since you are able to open your huge (310MB!) multi-image picture with IrfanView, here are some steps that make the saving of the selected portions of it a bit faster, and easier:

1) Using IrfanView open your multi-image picture
2) click and drag the portion of the screen you want parceled out
3) press the "*Ctrl-Y*" key to just select that portion
4) press the "*s*" key to Save that selected portion to wherever you want in the format you want. Just enter a new name.
5) (and here is the trick) Now press "*Shift-R*" which will reload your original picture again.
Now just repeat steps 2 through 5 as many times as you want, since IrfanView will remember the selections of where you want your clips to be and what format, assuming you want them to be in the same place.

The above steps go pretty fast, once you have gone through them the first time.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I described my file wrong, it is not a single large image with multiple images within the same screen view.

I had a booklet with with 27 pages, I scanned each page via our office scanner. Then imported (aquired) from Kodak Imaging. The default file is TIFF.

I am not exactly sure how this file format works, what I end up with is a single file and when I open it I can flip through each image.

Irfanview is a great program because when I open it with Kodak or windows Picture fax viewer, the system locks up between pages....with Irfanview the pages flip with no delay (same with rotating).

So I started one page at a time and saved each screen as 640x480, this ended up being too low of a resolution. So I will have to try a few more times to get them down to the right size.

There may just not be an easier way of doing this, I was just wondering if anyone had done this.

Thanks


----------



## skibum35 (Aug 17, 2005)

Try converting the images to JPEG.

Do it to a copy though, in case the scroll no longer works.

BTW. TIFF is the duck's guts for image processing due to the fact that it is 'lossless' (hence the size of the files). JPEG is lossy, but if you save at say 300dpi, whilst retaining the original file size, rather than specifying the shot size; you should have a bit more luck with quality and file size.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks, yes I know what you mean. I now saved them individually as JPegs, the file size is manageable and the images still look good.

Thanks everyone


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I would think in terms of what sort of output you want from the images in deciding on a size. If you have the software maintain the proportions you need only set the pixels for one side and it will automatically set the other to keep the proportions. 

If you are just going to look at them onscreen there isn&#8217;t much use having the images over 1200 pixels wide or over 900 pixels high unless you use an extremely high resolution. To be absolutely sure you might use 1600 as width or 1200 as height.

If you will never print larger than 4 X 6 I would shoot for 1800 PPI for the longest side. For 8 X 10 use 3000 PPI. For larger sizes multiply the longest side by 300.

Unless you know a lot about imaging it is best to resize to a pixel size and not a PPI. 300 PPI is meaningless without a document size and it is easy to get it wrong trying to save as PPI. Just choose a size in pixels for the width or height with the software set to maintain the proportions.

If you save as JPG make sure to use a program that lets you choose a quality. Irfanview is good for that. Use quality 100 in Irfanview or whatever the highest quality is on the program you are using. Compression quality is independent of image size.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

A TIFF (or TIF) format has the ability of having multiple pages. That sounds like what you have. IrfanView can easy page between the multiple pages of such a TIF.

With IrfanView you can easily extract all the individual pages into whatever format you desire, into whatever directory you tell it to. 
Once you have your multi-page TIF opened, look at the command: 
*View>Multipage images>Extract all pages*

If you extract using the TIF format also, you will lose no detail. All your pages will now be separate TIF (single page) files.

(By the way, IrfanView can also be *used *to create multipage images.)


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes , my initial goal was to resize the file in one shot, but after messing around with Irfanview, I could see how quick it allowed me to save them individually. I used R or L to rotate my pages thand the S to save. Those shortcut keys allow you to work much faster, and the program is much quicker than any other program I used.

Thanks


----------

